# recruitment extras



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is for the attention brother: troops needed roleplay that has already been started. We have 7 people and the average seems to be more like 10, as a result the RP is moving kind of slow. If anyone would like to jump in let me know in the *attention brothers troops needed* recruitment thread.

*if your reading this go to the newest post to see what i am currently looking for, as times are ever changing...*


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

sure, i'll join. i'll post my character stats in the recruitment thread sometime tonight.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

k, i'll check it and add it to the character list when i see it. And then add you in on the action thread somehow. still pretty much at the beginning, trying to get the characters to interact and get to know each other and such. hopefully it wont take too long to get some real action going.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd add a profile in but it seems to be either spacemarines or tau,
soo would there be perhaps room for a guard contingent? or maybe just a squad of ratlings?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, you could be a guard character. i could definitely fit that in, what type of guard character were you thinking?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Still need more people? I wouldn't mind playing a Grey Knight personally but I'm fairly flexible, it's just I know more about them than the other races


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

If you do need someone I'll jump in. I've got a Guardsman profile ready to roll.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

I would like to join. Can I be an Inquisitor? just asking.
Sorry if I am its not I am new.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i no longer need any new players at this time. still waiting on several replies from people's requests brought to me today and yesterday. if some do not pursue their requests to join i will be back open for new players.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Would anyone like to take control of the Black Templar Chaplain Vilhelm character? The player who made him has opted out of the rp but i don't wish to have him killed and he could still be a useful character. you may or may not have to skim through what has happened so far either way it would probably be a good idea or pm and i will summarize whats been going on for you (would prob be quicker) It would be a good character to be if you would like to be one zealous mother f****r


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Id like to be the Chaplain


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

id like to get in a rpg if possiable new to them online however


----------



## Fire Warrior 45 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll take Chaplain Vilhelm for you. Do I need to post up some details on here? Can I go and post on Action Thread now? Thanks Unxpekted.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

this thread is closed.

i will not be looking for any more players concerning this particular rp.


----------

